# Looking for literate long term rp parthers



## De4dsh0t (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm mainly ok with rping anything.
Also I I'm doing this to make new friends aswell.

Plz only comment if you're actually interested.

Here's some rps I'm extremely uncomfortable with
•vore
•babyfur
•mlp
U get the point basically


I also Skype and discord if u want chat I. Messaging app.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm up for it! Add me on discord preferably: C4theSlime#9434


----------



## Fortebx (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm always up for rp. My discord: fortebx1#4661


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 16, 2017)

What's it bout m8?


----------



## De4dsh0t (Jul 17, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> I'm up for it! Add me on discord preferably: C4theSlime#9434



I can't seem to find you


----------



## De4dsh0t (Jul 17, 2017)

Fortebx said:


> I'm always up for rp. My discord: fortebx1#4661




I can't find you or it's probably cause I don't get discord


----------



## De4dsh0t (Jul 17, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What's it bout m8?


Got a discord or Skype


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2017)

De4dsh0t said:


> Got a discord or Skype


I've got both, with Discord being the preferred way


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

What do you like roleplaying about, i.e. sxenarios?


----------



## De4dsh0t (Jul 18, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I've got both, with Discord being the preferred way


 Ah ok can you message me your discord?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 27, 2017)

I have both Discord and Skype


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 4, 2018)

...is this thread still going? just curious


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm down. I have both a discord and a skype but I mainly RP on Discord


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 5, 2018)

Skype and working on a discord here


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey there! If you're still interested, here's my discord: 
Scampy is Skimpy#0414

If you message me, I'll do my best to reply asap. I'm on EST, if that works for you.


----------

